# EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI.



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

As an A3 owner, I’m sure you have seen a variety of cold air intakes for your car. 
I took my time to find an intake system that would reward my performance figures, 
but also remain visually appealing to my eye. All intakes promise horsepower and 
torque gains. What was important to me was not the difference of 2 or 3 horsepower. 
I only considered systems that retained the factory engine cover. 
That lead me to the EIP TUNING. 








*How does it look?* I'm extremely excited with the results. 








EIP TUNING 
EIP TUNING'S Cold Air Intake 

*What does it do?* A cold air intake by definition is designed to decrease the
temperature of the air entering your car. It allows you to take full advantage of your
engine’s power. Colder, denser air acts like “food” for your engine. A cold air intake
can actually increase your fuel economy as your engine “learns” to work more efficiently,
thus needing less fuel to run. 
*How does it sound?* First, I have an aftermarket exhaust. And I went with the 
optional resonated system. Obviously, my intentions were to add a little attitude to the
car without going too far. That said, the new intake adds a much anticipated (although
only minimal) “throaty” noise to my car. 
*Details:* In my opinion, the EIP TUNING Cold Air Intake is a much
higher quality intake than most on the market. It features mandrel bent tubing that
positions the air filter closer to an open air environment behind the bumper. In this
location, more air can be forced through the intake. The intake provides excellent
Horsepower and Torque gains and no CEL’s. Drivability is fully retained. 
The EIP TUNING intake kit includes all of the parts needed
to fully upgrade and improve the entire air intake system, from the intake manifold down
to the well located K&N filter element. As I said earlier, it’s the most effective CAI system
available for both increasing performance and enhancing the appearance of your 2006 –
2007 2.0TFSI Audi A3. 
*Included in the kit:* 
· Mandrel bent piping 
· High grade silicone connector 
· High flow K&N cone filter 
· Optional Air Bypass Valve 





































































*Color Options:* Just FYI, I have Reflex Silver which is an upgrade color choice. Details below.

















EIP TUNING has other color choices as well that cost extra. 
They are actual colors for the VW GTI: 
Candy White 
Black Magic Pearl 
Tornado Red 
United Gray 
Reflex Silver 

*Pricing:* 
FSI Standard Intake: $249.00 
FSI Standard Intake with Air Bypass Valve: $299.00 
FSI Highly Polished *S.S. version: $349.00 
FSI Highly Polished *S.S. version with Air Bypass Valve: $399.00 
FSI Unpainted & Primed Standard Intake: $229.00 
FSI Unpainted & Primed Std. Intake with Air Bypass Valve: $279.00 


I drove back to Philadelphia from EIP (Maryland) in heavy traffic but so far, I'm very impressed with
the power increase. I did a few runs with my Passport GT2 Timer. I can't specify what my
gains are exactly. But the HP figures are a lot higher than anything I've seen before. The
reason I won't get technical is clear. I'll admit, it's a lot colder outside now, than during
the summer when I purchased my timer. That said, the MAX HP figures I saw during my
runs this morning, were rated at a much higher speed. This explains why I'm so excited
about how the car feels now, at highway speed. Which is nothing shy of amazing! Also, after the 2.5hr commute home, I popped the hood. The tube was literally cool!
Decent run this morning 279hp @ 81 mph. 









During previous runs the maximum HP I was seeing was around 257-260, and measured at 57-63mph. Key: 279 hp / 20% dt loss = 223 whp. I have dsg + fwd so I'm using 20%. However, if you want to use 15%, the figures would reflect 265 hp, 211 whp. 
Thanks to Bobby for setting up my visit to the shop. The entire staff was 
friendly and helpful. It was nice to meet Rich, J.J., and Kyle. And it was 
nice working with Fred and Nate. Here are a few other images from the visit
to EIP TUNING. 
























EIP TUNING 
1203 Baltimore Blvd. 
Westminster MD 21157 
Sales Line: 410-871-0406 
Tech Line: 410-876-1336 
Fax Line: 410-871-0408 
Dealer Inquiries - Fax Number: 410-871-0408 



edit1,color



_Modified by RyanA3 at 4:42 PM 10/27/2006_


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

SHAGA DING DONG!!!
so can we leave stock filter in also? i want to have duel penetration *wink*


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

Awesome write up!
How far down is the air filter?
Hard to tell from the pics...if you are kneeling infront is it right behind the light assembly, or a bit below? or all the way down?
Thanks


----------



## eipbobby (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (justdanorm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justdanorm* »_Awesome write up!
How far down is the air filter?
Hard to tell from the pics...if you are kneeling infront is it right behind the light assembly, or a bit below? or all the way down?
Thanks


I agree, Great write up Ryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the filter is located in the lower bumper area between the side of the bumper and the lower driver side grill. The filter is protected from the elements by the undercarriage shield, inner fender and bumper grill!
The water bypass valve can be added for extra protection against water but is absolutly not necissary http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Give us a call 1-410-871-0406

_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_














_Modified by eipbobby at 9:17 PM 10/27/2006_


_Modified by eipbobby at 9:34 PM 10/27/2006_


----------



## DrivingBliss (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (justdanorm)*

I like the air bypass filter AEM designed. I wish that was around years ago when I had a CAI on my car.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

u have black color in stock? Im ordering monday. hopefully my butt dyno gives me 30 - 40 hp gains


_Modified by tpliquid at 1:16 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## eipbobby (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_u have black color in stock? Im ordering monday. hopefully my butt dyno gives me 30 - 40 hp gains

_Modified by tpliquid at 1:16 PM 10-27-2006_

We WILL make it happen Give us a call. And the butt dyno will be happy








1-410-871-0406


_Modified by eipbobby at 9:24 PM 10/27/2006_


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (eipbobby)*

Does this CAI sound like the 1.8T with CAI? I ask that, because I absolutely HATE the BOV sound on my current ride. If I got the same effect on the A3, I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## eipbobby (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (dcomiskey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcomiskey* »_Does this CAI sound like the 1.8T with CAI? I ask that, because I absolutely HATE the BOV sound on my current ride. If I got the same effect on the A3, I wouldn't buy it.

I drove ryan's car and could hear the intake(only slightly) but did not hear the factory valve at all. The intake system has a very low volume deep tone, With the radio on at a very low volume the intake noise is nonexistant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (eipbobby)*

why the OPTIONAL air bypass valve? 
*possible noob question, but.... * what is it bypassing?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Don't see the point of this intake as you're still limited to the flow capabilities of the stock system . . . maybe even limiting it further by increasing the length and size of piping. 
Ideally for the best amount of flow, you want to go from large to small . . . . not small to large to small.
Also, you can't really compare a dirty old paper air filter to a poor filtering, higher flow cotton cone filter.
Dave


----------



## eipbobby (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_why the OPTIONAL air bypass valve? 
*possible noob question, but.... * what is it bypassing?

Copied from our COLD AIR INTAKE page
AEM’s patented air bypass valve virtually eliminates the chance of hydro-lock in the event the filter of your AEM Cold Air induction system becomes submerged in water. The valve installs along the upper portion of the inlet pipe and shuts down induction at the filter when it becomes submerged, rerouting air through its external diaphragm to keep water out and air flowing in.
More: The AEM Bypass Valve is used to protect the engine from hydro locking. Hydro locking occurs when the end of the inlet pipe is submerged in water and the water is sucked into the engine. Driving the vehicle in rainy conditions is not enough to cause a problem unless the vehicle becomes submerged enough that the inlet end of the pipe is immersed in water. Rain impingement on the filter will not cause a hydro lock condition. The distance of the filter from the road dictates the level of water that can cause damage.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (eipbobby)*

got it. thanks.
i'm in cali so i guess i dont need one!!!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
*What does it do?* A cold air intake by definition is designed to decrease the
temperature of the air entering your car.

Lol . . . . nope. 


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
*Details:* In my opinion, the EIP TUNING Cold Air Intake is a much
higher quality intake than most on the market. It features mandrel bent tubing that
positions the air filter closer to an open air environment behind the bumper. In this
location, more air can be forced through the intake. 

All the other filters on a stick are mandrel bent . . . plus how do you expect more air to be forced into the intake when you have your fog grilles blocked off?

_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_ As I said earlier, it’s the most effective CAI system
available for both increasing performance and enhancing the appearance of your 2006 –
2007 2.0TFSI Audi A3. 

Lol, nope . . . not at all.

_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_I drove back to Philadelphia from EIP in heavy traffic but so far, I'm very impressed with
the power increase. I did a few runs with my Passport GT2 Timer. I can't specify what my
gains are exactly. But the HP figures are a lot higher than anything I've seen before. The
reason I won't get technical is clear. I'll admit, it's a lot colder outside now, than during
the summer when I purchased my timer. That said, the MAX HP figures I saw during my
runs this morning, were rated at a much higher speed. This explains why I'm so excited
about how the car feels now, at highway speed. Which is nothing shy of amazing! 
Decent run this morning 279hp @ 81 mph. 









During previous runs the maximum HP I was seeing was around 257-260, and measured at 57-63mph. Key: 279 hp / 20% dt loss = 223 whp. I have dsg + fwd so I'm using 20%. However, if you want to use 15%, the figures would reflect 265 hp, 211 whp. 

Can't compare figures from two different days . . . not to mention the GT2 is inaccurate + your stock filter was dirty.








Dave


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Anyone who was at ATCO with me in the summer will tell you how accurate it is, including the owner of the track.


----------



## eipbobby (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_. . . maybe even limiting it further by increasing the length and size of piping. Dave

Acutally Dave, Longer intakes typically produce better gains than short "ram" intakes due to the fact that the air gains velocity. The stock intake tube is conveluted and has decreased flow due to the turbulence the ribs cause.
The smooth mandrel bends allow the air to move faster because it is not required to change size and flow pattern. The length of the piping allows the air riding on the surface of the intake to roll causing a bearing like surface for the air in the center to travel on! Path of least resistance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

Dave, the GT2 passport timer is that accurate. i personally saw it at the last atco day, and you would have too if u had come out!


_Modified by 03 Hemi to 06 A4 at 4:54 PM 10/27/2006_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (eipbobby)*

Dave is the all mighty. But yes seriously. It's CLEARY better than factory since my butt dyno + the all knowing Passport say so








And again. it's EASILY the best looking intake. That is why I decided to go with it. They all help, but to remove the engine cover? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Doesn't look good at all. That is MY opinion


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (eipbobby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eipbobby* »_
Acutally Dave, Longer intakes typically produce better gains than short "ram" intakes due to the fact that the air gains velocity. The stock intake tube is conveluted and has decreased flow due to the turbulence the ribs cause.
The smooth mandrel bends allow the air to move faster because it is not required to change size and flow pattern. The length of the piping allows the air riding on the surface of the intake to roll causing a bearing like surface for the air in the center to travel on! Path of least resistance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ironically, it doesn't mean squat when you're feeding it into the stock airbox. 
Dave


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (eipbobby)*

i'm also semi-skeptical about this.. don't get me wrong, the intake looks absolutely fabulous and the fact that you get to keep the engine cover is a major plus++. but i'm just not so sure about the claimed performance gains.
lemme get this clear... and correct me if i'm wrong.
this part is almost like an extension to the stock intake. where you still use half the piping from the stock intake and you just add on the cone filter and point it downwards to a "cooler" area behind the foglights.


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

the question is can we run duel filter setup?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_the question is can we run duel filter setup?

i agree. but wouldn't that create some HUGE flow resistances? not even mentioning pressure drops across each filter.


----------



## eipbobby (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
lemme get this clear... and correct me if i'm wrong.
this part is almost like an extension to the stock intake. where you still use half the piping from the stock intake and you just add on the cone filter and point it downwards to a "cooler" area behind the foglights.

We have removed the stock piping and increased size and flow capability with out sacraficing the look of the engine bay(actually we improved on it







) Bottom line is increased flow further to the engine.
Less restriction more flow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
Ironically, it doesn't mean squat when you're feeding it into the stock airbox. 
Dave

I guess this means that you know the stock airbox already flows at its limit








If not than increased flow to the stock airbox would increase flow through the airbox


----------



## eipbobby (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_the question is can we run duel filter setup?

Yes you could! But would not want to or need to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kev06A3 (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm totally confused on the purpose of this intake besides looks (which it does look very good, I admit). Doesn't the stock filter stay in place in the engine cover? So you run the stock filter as well as the cone from the EIP? Please correct me if I am wrong.
If that's the case, this intake should actually RECUCE power over stock. Filter elements are quite restrictive, even a high flow cone, and adding one would certainly add more restriction than the small amount of stock plumbing it replaces.


----------



## eipbobby (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Kev06A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kev06A3* »_I'm totally confused on the purpose of this intake besides looks (which it does look very good, I admit). Doesn't the stock filter stay in place in the engine cover? So you run the stock filter as well as the cone from the EIP? Please correct me if I am wrong.
If that's the case, this intake should actually RECUCE power over stock. Filter elements are quite restrictive, even a high flow cone, and adding one would certainly add more restriction than the small amount of stock plumbing it replaces.


see above


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (eipbobby)*

Great writeup. This is easilly the best looking intake out there. But I also have to question the efficiency since the air is still coming in from the small orfice of the stock box into the turbo. How different is this over the Carbonio/APR or my ITG with stock box? Believe me, I really want this to work because it looks so GOOD.....


----------



## SB_07A3 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (Sincity)*

Question for EIP Tuning...on your website their are dyno results the R32 CIA , are you guys planning doing dyno's for the A3 CIA? (aside from RyanA3 numbers)


----------



## SB_07A3 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (SB_07A3)*

I can't spell...CAI....


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

lol do these guys really not understand the purpose of a cold air intake? seriously it's not all that hard. This air intake removes the stock airbox AND filter, so no there are not two restrictive filters in the system. Moving the filter to the area behind the fog lights gives it access to cooler air. The fact that the fog light cover blocks the filter is not too big an issue because air is not "forced" into a filter on a turbocharged car, it is literally sucked in from the surrounding area. Cooler air + less turbulence = hp. Maybe not gangloads but it all adds up in the end.


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*

Correction....it only removes the stock air filter element. The rest of the airbox is retained. That is why I am questioning the efficiency since the inlet orfice of the stock box (orfice behind the stock air filter that leads to turbo) is retained.


_Modified by Sincity at 3:18 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

Yikes the polished is pricey!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_lol do these guys really not understand the purpose of a cold air intake? seriously it's not all that hard. This air intake removes the stock airbox AND filter, so no there are not two restrictive filters in the system. Moving the filter to the area behind the fog lights gives it access to cooler air. The fact that the fog light cover blocks the filter is not too big an issue because air is not "forced" into a filter on a turbocharged car, it is literally sucked in from the surrounding area. Cooler air + less turbulence = hp. Maybe not gangloads but it all adds up in the end. 

Want cold air? Buy a carbonio.








Dave


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

ok well however we are going to use the words i define the airbox as "the section containing the filter that attaches to the valve cover airbox"
The valve cover "Tract" as i may call it is kept in place here, but as stated above, unless that airbox is flowing at it's limit, this intake still creates an improvement over the stock design. While it's true that a full cold air intake that removes the valve cover tract would add even more horsepower, you could go so far as to say that even that is worthless, because the inlet of the turbo is too small Air only flows as fast as it's slowest "smallest" area, so until we are outflowing the inlet of the turbo, any improvement in front of the inlet will net gains.


----------



## eipbobby (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_ok well however we are going to use the words i define the airbox as "the section containing the filter that attaches to the valve cover airbox"
The valve cover "Tract" as i may call it is kept in place here, but as stated above, unless that airbox is flowing at it's limit, this intake still creates an improvement over the stock design. While it's true that a full cold air intake that removes the valve cover tract would add even more horsepower, you could go so far as to say that even that is worthless, because the inlet of the turbo is too small Air only flows as fast as it's slowest "smallest" area, so until we are outflowing the inlet of the turbo, any improvement in front of the inlet will net gains. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_ok well however we are going to use the words i define the airbox as "the section containing the filter that attaches to the valve cover airbox"
The valve cover "Tract" as i may call it is kept in place here, but as stated above, unless that airbox is flowing at it's limit, this intake still creates an improvement over the stock design. While it's true that a full cold air intake that removes the valve cover tract would add even more horsepower, you could go so far as to say that even that is worthless, because the inlet of the turbo is too small Air only flows as fast as it's slowest "smallest" area, so until we are outflowing the inlet of the turbo, any improvement in front of the inlet will net gains. 

But is that improvement worth $400 versus all the other $400 intakes out there? Probably not. 
I do give credit to RyanA3 for claiming this to be an aesthetic mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hard to justify it otherwise.
The less restriction the turbo inlet sees, the easier for the turbine to spool. 
EIPbobby mentioned the ribbed portion of the intake tract killing flow . . . perhaps they haven't looked at the turbo inlet hose?








Dave


----------



## Kev06A3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (eipbobby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eipbobby* »_
Acutally Dave, Longer intakes typically produce better gains than short "ram" intakes due to the fact that the air gains velocity. 

OMG. This statement is unequivocably false and is completely contrary to laws of fluid dynamics. Velocity is dicated by the pressure drop motivating the flow and cross sectional area of the pipe and to small degree the finish of the inside of the pipe but is completely independent of the pipe length. Longer pipe will actually induce parastic losses resulting in decreased flow, but at these lengths and flow rates its negligible.
There can be an advantage of longer pipe length on some motors by resonance tuning, wherein the reflected sound wave returns back to the engine a little bit later due to the longer pipe, resulting in shifting the torque curve to a lower rpm but due to the intercooler piping and other associated hardware in the way on our turbo engines, I do not think this effect is significant if present at all.
Longer pipe length equals higher velocities. Wow. That's silly.


_Modified by Kev06A3 at 5:17 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## Kev06A3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_The valve cover "Tract" as i may call it is kept in place here, but as stated above, unless that airbox is flowing at it's limit, this intake still creates an improvement over the stock design. While it's true that a full cold air intake that removes the valve cover tract would add even more horsepower, you could go so far as to say that even that is worthless, because the inlet of the turbo is too small Air only flows as fast as it's slowest "smallest" area, so until we are outflowing the inlet of the turbo, any improvement in front of the inlet will net gains. 

Not true. A restriction is a restriction regardless of the flow rate. True, as the flow rate increases so does the restriction but that does not mean you have to have near sonic flow for a restriction to be present. All restrictions in the flow path, including elbows, tees, convolutions, the intercooler, turbo geometry, and yes the stock filter housing [and filter element *EDIT: Okay, so this is removed] all contribute a percentage flow drop (restriction) to the flow regardless of the actual flow rate. Removal of these restrictions will provide an increase in flow.
_Modified by Kev06A3 at 5:40 PM 10-27-2006_


_Modified by Kev06A3 at 5:48 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

no option out there is a best option they all have their appeal.
Carbino $250 short ram intake. keeps valve cover tract
EIP $250 (not 400) CAI. keeps valve cover tract
AEM $ 400 full CAI removes valve cover tract
PFlo $200 short ram, removes valve cover tract
PFlo + extension $360 full CAI removes valve cover tract
ATP $300 short ram removes valve cover tract.
It's all in the preference, what people want and whether they want to mess with their stock intake box. I personally want to get the AEM full CAI. But the point is all of these intake make hp because they are all improvements on a stock design.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Kev06A3)*

Everyone can debate what they want. Nothing will EVER be satisfied or agreed upon on a forum. Of course it's fun to read all of the engineers talk shop, more power to ya.... 
As Dave said, they're all up there in price. It's the best looking intake that I was looking for. I was confident I would feel the gains I'd expect from a CAI. I am now satisfied with the gains I've received from the CAI... I am feeling an increase in power. My GT2 agrees. I have not hit that HP figure until I made this modification. 
When I hit the drag strip next Friday, I'll let you know if the 1/4m is improved on, naturally it should be due to weather. But how much? We'll see. Interested in joining us at ATCO? http://www.dvagonline.com/viewforum.php?f=1


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

Kev, i never said that the intake tract is NOT a restriction. It is one, and is removed with other full CAI intakes. What i was saying is that this intake will still make gains even with the restriction of the intake tract box.


----------



## Kev06A3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Now that I understand that the stock filter is removed (achem), does EIP provide a gasket kit to seal the housing? Plus, there are some small holes in the unfiltered side of the stock housing that need to be plugged. I assume EIP provides something for this also. Is this correct?
I'm asking because I'm actually mildly interested in this intake now that I know more about it. The stock airbox is restricted but at least there are no radical 180-degree turns like conventional airboxes.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_ 
As Dave said, they're all up there in price. It's the best looking intake that I was looking for. I was confident I would feel the gains I'd expect from a CAI. I am now satisfied with the gains I've received from the CAI... I am feeling an increase in power. My GT2 agrees. I have not hit that HP figure until I made this modification. 


But hitting that # doesn't mean anything without giving the stock airbox a fair comparision. If you had put in a new paper filter, you would have probably seen high peak numbers as well.
Dave


----------



## Kev06A3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*

Gotcha. I'm slow but catching on, nstotal.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Kev06A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kev06A3* »_Now that I understand that the stock filter is removed (achem), does EIP provide a gasket kit to seal the housing? Plus, there are some small holes in the unfiltered side of the stock housing that need to be plugged. I assume EIP provides something for this also. Is this correct?
I'm asking because I'm actually mildly interested in this intake now that I know more about it. The stock airbox is restricted but at least there are no radical 180-degree turns like conventional airboxes.

You cut up your stock filter and use the gasket from that.
Dave


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Kev06A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kev06A3* »_Now that I understand that the stock filter is removed (achem), does EIP provide a gasket kit to seal the housing? 

Yes sir.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry Kev i might not have explained it clearly. I'm just trying to explain that keeping that intake tract air box is a restriction, but this intake improves airflow before that area, and should net gains


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (Kev06A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kev06A3* »_Now that I understand that the stock filter is removed (achem), does EIP provide a gasket kit to seal the housing? Plus, there are some small holes in the unfiltered side of the stock housing that need to be plugged. I assume EIP provides something for this also. Is this correct?
I'm asking because I'm actually mildly interested in this intake now that I know more about it. The stock airbox is restricted but at least there are no radical 180-degree turns like conventional airboxes.

Yes...what of the small holes? I didn't know the A3 also had the same holes as the GTI/GLI.


----------



## Kev06A3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_Sorry Kev i might not have explained it clearly. I'm just trying to explain that keeping that intake tract air box is a restriction, but this intake improves airflow before that area, and should net gains

No need to explain. I'm clear on this now. My whole beef with this product had been that I thought the stock filter was still used, as nothing on EIP's site explained that the stock filter was removed while retaining the stock airbox. Their explanation implied a ridiculous dual-filter setup.
I am still not clear on whether the holes in the unfiltered side of the stock air box are plugged. I understand that a gasket is used (old filter cut up) but there are significant holes that would need to be plugged else unfiltered air would enter the system. Can someone please respond to this?


_Modified by Kev06A3 at 6:03 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm confused about these holes in the unfiltered side. Are these holes in the stock filter housing? If so they are there from the factory and probably have no bad effects. Please enlighten me


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_I'm confused about these holes in the unfiltered side. Are these holes in the stock filter housing? If so they are there from the factory and probably have no bad effects. Please enlighten me

Holes are there for water drainage. Kev is right about them letting in unfiltered air if not plugged.
Dave


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

where are these holes located?


----------



## Kev06A3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_I'm confused about these holes in the unfiltered side. Are these holes in the stock filter housing? If so they are there from the factory and probably have no bad effects. Please enlighten me

There are several holes at the bottom of the stock air box that I imagine are for water drainage (rare situation). The holes are on the unfiltered side of the housing so there is no chance of unfiltered air entering the engine on a stock motor. On the EIP setup where the filter is repalced with just the filter gasket, those drain holes now allow for unfiltered air to enter the filterless housing, hence entering the system and never getting filtered since the new filter is way upstream.


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

Hmm i think we have a miscommunication here in terms of what this intake replaces. I think i better do some diagrams (photopaint skills) to explain what i think is accurate in how this intake works. more to come later gotta drive home in friday traffic


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*

First, all this simply does is remove the usage of the stock filter element while retaining the entire airbox assembly with the air tracts intact.
Secondly, you no longer have the use of the funnel/snorkel inlet because it is replaced with EIP's "filter on a stick" which is then re-routed downwards towards the left foglight grills. On the GTI/GLI, we would have to buy the "open" grills to take advantage of the "cold air" stream.
I truly want to believe that this setup is better than my ITG element and stock airbox. But I am still bothered to think that this would add more flow because we are still using the same inlet tract inside the stock airbox. Take your stock airbox apart and you'll see what we mean.
When I first saw this last month, my initial reaction was WOW








Here is the link on what a GTI/GLI airbox looks like (should be similar to the A3): http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2547554


_Modified by Sincity at 4:21 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*

to avoid confusion. the gasket used to fill the void of the factory air filter is not an old filter cut up. they provide a gasket.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

Question is how/where are you getting cold air from, the A3 fog light grills are solid, was there a modification done to allow the filter to actually get cold air.


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (judgegavel)*

Do they offer "open grills" like they do for us GTI/GLI owners?
Link to stock GTI/GLI airbox: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2547554


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (Sincity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sincity* »_Do they offer "open grills" like they do for us GTI/GLI owners?


no


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (crew217)*

The 3.2 has a diff style fog light grill but it won't fit. the shape is entirely different. But I'm sure a modifiation could be designed. Could be fun! Although I'm happy with the way this performs. There is plenty of air for the current location. The engine feels much stronger.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

Actually I may order a spare fog light grill for that side. I'll mod it to allow more air, for nights at the track! Or I could just remove it, and do some runs/logs to see if there could be increased (optional) gains


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

I'm not familiar with the A3, but can you dremel it out and still look acceptable?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (Sincity)*

not good photos but it's all I could find from a fog light post


I may knock out a strip of the vertical backing. 
factory s.u.v. height wow.


----------



## Kev06A3 (Oct 26, 2005)

The drain holes I referred to are not visible but are located underneath the filter in the picture below (filter housing half on left). The area underneath the filter is unfiltered air. The filter housing half on the right is the filtered side with the MAF sensor and, as you can kinda see, has no holes.
http://url=http://home.wi.rr.c...n.jpg











_Modified by Kev06A3 at 7:38 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (Sincity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sincity* »_Do they offer "open grills" like they do for us GTI/GLI owners?
Link to stock GTI/GLI airbox: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2547554

the correct answer for this is, NOT YET.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Kev06A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kev06A3* »_On the EIP setup where the filter is repalced with just the filter gasket, those drain holes now allow for unfiltered air to enter the filterless housing, hence entering the system and never getting filtered since the new filter is way upstream.

Does anyone know FOR CERTAIN, that these holes are unattended to? Maybe they were plugged. I wasn't in the shop when they were installing the gasket (to replace the stock panel filter).


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (nstotal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nstotal* »_
Carbino $250 short ram intake. keeps valve cover tract
EIP $250 (not 400) CAI. keeps valve cover tract
AEM $ 400 full CAI removes valve cover tract
PFlo $200 short ram, removes valve cover tract
PFlo + extension $360 full CAI removes valve cover tract
ATP $300 short ram removes valve cover tract.

I look at Carbonio vs. EIP at the same price...


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

u can always run the EIP w/o filter and use as a cool air duct or something like that. ehe?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

The carbonio and EIP kits both look good. Again I only considered kits that retained the factory engine cover. they are the same cost, which is ironic since they do things very differently. I'm sure they both provide gains. I just like the upside of what the eip kit gives me.
When they come out with an open fog grill, or I modify a spare, it should allow WAY more air to reach the filter. I'll run that - during spirited (dry) driving days








The rest of the time I'll run the factory fog light grill, which is what I'm doing now. I like the performance results I've tasted so far.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_When they come out with an open fog grill, or I modify a spare, it should allow WAY more air to reach the filter. I'll run that - during spirited (dry) driving days










Yea thats when I'll spring for the Neuspeed CAI extension.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

Here is the fog grill area, after it's removed...


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

Wow is that filter that dirty already or is it two tone


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*

lol it's in new condition. haven't you ever seen a k&n before. what you're seeing as dirt is the camera picking up the wire mesh.











_Modified by RyanA3 at 5:08 PM 10/28/2006_


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

man that is low. maybe the open grill will cause the filter to clog prematurely. im thiking too much exposure to bug juice, road puddle spray, dust ect..
adding a small piece of fine mesh to at least catch the bugs might be a good idea. that or buying filters in bulk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (a3lad)*

it IS low. I'll prolly cut long stretchs out of the factory grill. then tack some screen on the backside. you can remove and switch them out in about 8 seconds


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Wow....that puts the filter very close to the airstream. That I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ryan: Did you de-screen the MAF?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
unsafe to do that since i'm running the bypass valve. FSI motor rule.

Um no, it has nothing to do with that.
Dave


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Sincity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sincity* »_Wow....that puts the filter very close to the airstream. That I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ryan: Did you de-screen the MAF?

no. talking to dave about that now. sorry for the earlier post. I guess I'll de-screen.


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_lol it's in new condition. haven't you ever seen a k&n before.

Hmm let me see, oh yea only every time I open my hood








You need a better camera looks like dirt to me.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

for the air bypass valve - do you have to cut the tract or does it comes in 2 pieces?
these pics confused me..


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (a3lad)*

if you opt for the BPV they will send you exactly what you need. no worries.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_Hmm let me see, oh yea only every time I open my hood








You need a better camera looks like dirt to me.


----------



## vdubl1fe (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_









not sure if you have heard/seen a car with another intake like, evoms, neuspeed, where you remove the engine cover, but do you or anyone the sound difference between the two? eip more quite? .....thanks for any help


----------



## 03 Hemi to 06 A4 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (vdubl1fe)*

I'll drive Judge's car today. removed engine cover/neuspeed. I'll let you know the sound difference between the two...


----------



## vdubl1fe (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 Hemi to 06 A4* »_I'll drive Judge's car today. removed engine cover/neuspeed. I'll let you know the sound difference between the two...

<3


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (vdubl1fe)*

I'd like to repeat this to myself: I truly hope this works....it is soooo SEXY!


----------



## vdubl1fe (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (Sincity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sincity* »_I'd like to repeat this to myself: I truly hope this works....it is soooo SEXY!









ditto, i have an evoms coming on monday, and am thinking about selling it and just picking up this guy before i even install it....


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (03 Hemi to 06 A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 Hemi to 06 A4* »_I'll drive Judge's car today. removed engine cover/neuspeed. I'll let you know the sound difference between the two...

Nah, Judge would never let you drive his car because you're such a terrible driver.
Dave


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Nah, Judge would never let you drive his car because you're such a terrible driver.
Dave

you're actually right. I didn't get to drive his car







But I did manage to grab some nice photos.














_Modified by RyanA3 at 10:35 PM 10/29/2006_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
you're actually right. I didn't get to drive his car







But I did manage to grab some nice photos.

Um, you're not Marty.
Dave


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_it IS low. I'll prolly cut long stretchs out of the factory grill. then tack some screen on the backside. you can remove and switch them out in about 8 seconds


















Nicely written review Ryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Audi have pre-cut left foglight grilles. Let me know if you need the part #.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Nah, Judge would never let you drive his car because you're such a terrible driver.
Dave

OMG Dave! I was sitting in Marty's office at 7am Sunday before COI. I typed in that response and forgot I was logged into Marty's user name. That was freaking me out for a minute.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_
Audi have pre-cut left foglight grilles. Let me know if you need the part #.









YGM Ben. Thanks. 
BTW I drove the A3 hard this morning after being in an S4 with tt K04s all day yesterday! The power from this CAI is drastically improved at highway speed. 6th gear feels like 5th.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I've seen a sorts of A4s with the open fog light grill... And this aftermarket kit. obviously won't work for my skirt, but...


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Here is a pic of the left foglight grille from a non S-Line 3.2 (mine):








Despite the low quality, you can tell this part will just swap in place of the 2.Ot's non-vented version. You don't even need a tool to r&r these...

Part #: *8P4 807 681 D* 

I had this cai running right behind the grille... 








It got very dirty very fast. Even caught a small bird







Some kind of protection would be good.


_Modified by 3dr A3 3.2 at 12:17 AM 10/31/2006_


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

that is great. I LOVE the look. I'll attach a screen on the rear. + run it part time!
Thanks a bunch BEN.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_Here is a pic of the left foglight grille from a non S-Line 3.2 (mine):








Despite the low quality, you can tell this part will just swap in place of the 2.Ot's non-vented version. You don't even need a tool to r&r these...

Part #: *8P4 807 681 D* 

Thanks for the PN Ben. That seems almost too perfect for something I have in mind








Dave


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Why does everyone have to be so sneaky about their personal mods...? It's not like we're inventing rockets ;-)
Anyways, I hope that pn works for you guys. You are more than welcome,


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

thanks again Ben.
Dave just confirming that Ben's pn is euro only.







waiting to hear from Martyn of Vagparts.com I'll get pricing on the pair. although I may only get one side, since it's only a temporary grill for me. I'd rather keep it clean back there.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_I'd rather keep it clean back there. 

TMI


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

let us know wat vagparts says.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_TMI









get your mind outta there pls.









_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_let us know wat vagparts says.

will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

I was looking at my car and thinking about how to install a CAI in it. I looks like there's part of the chassis in the way of putting a pipe or something down the side of the engine compartment. How do you make clearance or move the stuff out of the way to accomodate this CAI?


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (BalloFruit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BalloFruit* »_I was looking at my car and thinking about how to install a CAI in it. I looks like there's part of the chassis in the way of putting a pipe or something down the side of the engine compartment. How do you make clearance or move the stuff out of the way to accomodate this CAI?

look more to the right under the headlight. then let us know


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_let us know wat vagparts says.

I dont think he is open on mondays. haven't seen him on aim, we'll have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (tpliquid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpliquid* »_look more to the right under the headlight. then let us know









There?!? Holy crap!







Do you have to remove the headlight to get down there or can you squeeze by it? 










_Modified by BalloFruit at 11:16 AM 11-21-2006_


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

squeeze by it no problem, big enough to fit a 3 inch pipe
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2903349


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (tpliquid)*

you have to put the filter on from underneath


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

The part number above is for the left side (driver's side) grille only. 
All right side grilles are blocked out.
By Euro PN, do you mean local vag dealers won't cary it?
If it's unavailable in the US, it is failry easy to Dremel out. Time consuming yes, especially for a well-finished look, but doable.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_The part number above is for the left side (driver's side) grille only. 
All right side grilles are blocked out.
By Euro PN, do you mean local vag dealers won't cary it?
If it's unavailable in the US, it is failry easy to Dremel out. Time consuming yes, especially for a well-finished look, but doable. 


ben thanks for your help. check this thread when u have a chance. lotta //// pics http://www.dvagonline.com/viewtopic.php?t=1623


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, looks like you guys had a nice cruise. How'd you like the A-M V8? Or the M-Coupé? 
Let me know if you need any more info from across the pond ;-)


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

The AM was insane. Such a beauty. A woman was driving it solo, which was neat. Dealer plates though








The M coupe. I know that is a beast and a very well rounded car, but it doesn't appeal to me for some reason.
Vagparts is not around again today Ben, is there something goin on over there I should know about? Any big events? They hit all the races, etc.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Gents. I have pricing on the way from Martyn, but another friend sent a photo that has become very helpful.
Help me out though guys, need some input...
editted: new image below, after explanation from len.
Are you seeing this as....
4 being completely open to air and solids - for use with a fog light
2 + 6 being open to air, with a screen - for use with a fog light. :shock: 
If that's the case, I'd get 2 before 4. It'd help keep the filter a lil cleaner...




_Modified by RyanA3 at 1:15 PM 11/1/2006_


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

2 & 6 would be solid, 3 & 4 open.
That's not screen - that's a crosshatch used in the CAD drawings.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_2 & 6 would be solid, 3 & 4 open.
That's not screen - that's a crosshatch used in the CAD drawings. 









Thanks Len for the explanation. Big help.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Let me know how much Martyn wants for those - I'm working on a related idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_Let me know how much Martyn wants for those - I'm working on a related idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

if you notice it's only avail for the D side. So your plan may be screwed.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

if you're looking to get more airflow into the CAI, only the driver's side (left side) is really needed. The other side can be completely blocked off.
Of course this maybe look funny, or... straight gangsta!!!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_if you're looking to get more airflow into the CAI, only the driver's side (left side) is really needed. The other side can be completely blocked off.
Of course this maybe look funny, or... straight gangsta!!!

lol.
+ yea. I think there a few people who are looking for a pair for purposes other than the CAI. cooling a BBK


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
if you notice it's only avail for the D side. So your plan may be screwed.

Nope, D side is what I need.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (OOOO-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OOOO-A3* »_Nope, D side is what I need.









I will order two. I'm expecting them to be around $50 shipped. But I don't know for sure. Not cheap for a piece of plastic. But the factory style will be the same price and we'll have to do the work.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

updating the image with explanation


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

That's the etka drawings I have as well (still can't screen-capture !!!???)
Do make sure you aren't getting the 2 door version, which is slightly different.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_That's the etka drawings I have as well (still can't screen-capture !!!???)
Do make sure you aren't getting the 2 door version, which is slightly different.

ben thanks. the D or E in the part numbers depends on the type code of the front bumper. We will have to grab your VIN number for sure.
my laptop has a print screen button. hit that. then open windows paint. past into that. then you'll be able to use the image.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

2JB standard bumper for 2.0T
2JD s-line bumper
bumper #s.


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanA3* »_
my laptop has a print screen button. hit that. then open windows paint. past into that. then you'll be able to use the image.

Thanks man, but these silly french laptops use the "AZERTY" keyboard, and a lot of functions are different. The "Imp écr" button (for Imprimer écran - print screen) doesn't seem to work the same way...


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Try Shift + Print Screen. Then open Paint and hit Ctrl+P.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

doesnt sound like he has a print screen button. it's also sys req on my toshibababa.


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

What is the flow rate of the EIP intake? This was copied from the Neuspeed P-Flo webpage:
Flow bench test results are in:
Stock airbox assembly including filter:
346 CFM @ 23"of water
NEUSPEED P-FLO Kit including filter:
529 CFM @ 23"of water


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Sincity)*

Don't know yet. Don't think there is any testing like that at this time.
I am drag racing it tonight at ATCO. I hope to have shaved some time. And more than enough to say it's not just better weather now, than in the summer when I last ran. Unfortunately this will be the only indication of how good this intake is. Because nobody believes my butt-dyno! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Ryan,
I am curious to see how the EIP flows in comparison to stock since I do not believe it would flow as well as a P-Flo or EVOMs because you are still using the stock airbox. The other factor is that the EIP gets cooler air provided you have open grills. I wonder if the AEM and Neuspeed with CAI extension is best? But by far, this is the best looking intake.
Let us know how well you do on the dragstrip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Sincity)*

Summer time, my best run was 14.56 @ 94.90mph
Very hot conditions for the turbine to operate, however my tires had plenty of traction
The only upgrade on my car since then is the EIP CAI. Fall weather tonight. VERY cold. 40 degrees. my best run was 14.32 @ 97.85mph
Very cold for the turbo But WAY too cold for my tires
notes:
ronal wheels 25lb each, coopers, audio gear, eip intake, revo2, milltek, + no place to stash my laptop+photography gear
I should have been lower, maybe 14.20 but it was too cold for traction and I had nowhere to put all of my gear.
dsg, esp off. using sport mode. all car.
Imagine if I can improve on my 60foot which was a lame 2.432. Even if I can get that down to 2.0. I'm in the 13s. DSG sucks for the 1/4.





























_Modified by RyanA3 at 12:22 PM 11/4/2006_


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

Still a good run, Ryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (Sincity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sincity* »_Still a good run, Ryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

awww thanks man!


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

I can't believe no tuner has made LC available for 2.0T DSG yet! I'm pretty sure HPA have the know-how, so perhaps it is entirely a liability issue? Wish there were a Euro part you guys could swap for, without having to take out a mortgage...
Anyways, finally got the screen capture: I had to use "Ctrl-V"... Go figure!








This is the page for all the 8P4 (sportback) A3s, and you can see you would want #4 on that list. 

Cheers,


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

Thanks Ben


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

http://forums.audiworld.com/a3/msgs/75066.phtml
update


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

my air filter is RE-0930








22-8033PK








and then the foam, which is a bit over the top. 
25-3900


----------



## 8v_gti777 (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

Ryan, can you articulate some more on how much more responsive the car feels with the intake?


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3dr A3 3.2* »_I can't believe no tuner has made LC available for 2.0T DSG yet! I'm pretty sure HPA have the know-how, so perhaps it is entirely a liability issue? 


I want LC control too








Is it as simple as swapping out our ECU for the euro one?


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

Ryan,
Still happy with your intake?
Looks sweet.. But is it still performing as you would expect..
I know a few here have got on your case about it.. 
I like it. Was thinking of doing it and maybe even tubing though the stock box.... what you think... I dont like naked engine look either...
Do you have any regrets on getting? do you wish you would have got a full CAI?


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (jaybird722)*

my time went from 14.55 with no cai
to 
14.3x with cai.
to 
14.16 with cai, and updated software for it.

I love it. people can say what they want, the #s don't lie.
NO regrets. furthermore, to get the engine cover, the lower tube, and the intake from another source, you could purchase almost 3 eip kits. $ saved for other mods.


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

Ryan,
Excuse me if I seem a NOOB, But you said new software for it?

I was going to start with REVO stg1..Is there another Stg 1 Version for intake? should I have intake first B4 chipping?
Or did you just mean stage 2?


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

Any concerns on the lower tube though, being stock still that is? kinda why I was thinking of plumbing through the stock air box


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (jaybird722)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaybird722* »_Ryan,
Excuse me if I seem a NOOB, But you said new software for it?

I was going to start with REVO stg1..Is there another Stg 1 Version for intake? should I have intake first B4 chipping?
Or did you just mean stage 2?

I had stage2. once I got the CAI. I was updated with a new Stage2 file to take advantage of more air. A few people are running it. It's been almost a month with the update and I'm seeing improved #s and driveability is 100%. So it should be released soon.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (jaybird722)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaybird722* »_Any concerns on the lower tube though, being stock still that is? kinda why I was thinking of plumbing through the stock air box

what sort of concerns?


----------



## ayanami (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

Yes, i know i'm bringing back a long dead thread, but I'm finally looking into CAI's and this one is just too sexy to overlook.
My main concern is the location of the filter. I know it's been said that it's protected by the fenders, undercarriage and bumper, but is that truly enough? I live in Vancouver, Canada, and in the winter there are some BIG puddles around...
I understand EIP also sells the intake with AEM's bypass valve, BUT, according to AEM, this valve SHOULD NOT be used with FI engines (in the FAQ section on the valve page). So... has EIP modified this valve such that it can work with turboed engines? or have they messed up majorly... or, have i missed something?
Thanks guys!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (ayanami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ayanami* »_
I understand EIP also sells the intake with AEM's bypass valve, BUT, according to AEM, this valve SHOULD NOT be used with FI engines (in the FAQ section on the valve page). So... has EIP modified this valve such that it can work with turboed engines? or have they messed up majorly... or, have i missed something?
Thanks guys!

Sounds like major oversight on EIP's behalf. 
If you look earlier in this thread and other threads, you'll find that the EIP does nothing more than the carbonio, except let in unfiltered air from waterdrains found underneath the airbox. Also, it places greater restriction on the airbox than the carbonio. If you want to retain the airbox, get a carbonio. Otherwise, look at Neuspeed for one of the filters on a stick.
Dave


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (ayanami)*

I'm not telling you what to get, I'm only answering your questions.
Yes it's sexy. It's what led me to this product. 

_Quote, originally posted by *ayanami* »_My main concern is the location of the filter. I know it's been said that it's protected by the fenders, undercarriage and bumper, but is that truly enough? I live in Vancouver, Canada, and in the winter there are some BIG puddles around...

There are several kits bringing the filter down to a lower area. I don't think there is a problem with this. It's an A3 not a Jeep.


_Quote, originally posted by *ayanami* »_
I understand EIP also sells the intake with AEM's bypass valve, BUT, according to AEM, this valve SHOULD NOT be used with FI engines (in the FAQ section on the valve page). So... has EIP modified this valve such that it can work with turboed engines? or have they messed up majorly... or, have i missed something?

I did some research on this before I decided to get the bpv. EIP has been using bypass valves on 1.8T cars since they first introduced their CAI and they have had problems what so ever. 
This disclaimer you hear of is because on some turbo cars, the bypass valve would be directly in front of the turbo and if the bypass valve broke, material could be sucked through the turbo. VAG uses mass air flow sensors which have a screen in them and would catch anything that would come through.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

This is a m5 2.0T GTI. michaelmark5's car.
It's pretty much the same kit.
Just a photo to show you the filter used and where it is.
When I remove the fog grill, it's back about 10".


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: EIP Cold Air Intake installed. 2006 A3 2.0TFSI. (RyanA3)*

















EIPs intake sounds and works great on my car and i've never had any CEL or issues due to the bypass
EIP Tuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ayanami (Nov 25, 2002)

thanks for the prompt and detailed responses guys!
Ryan, you said that the intake brought with it a "minimal" throaty sound. Is this mainly due to the nature of the intake, or could it be your other goodies conspiring to drown out the intake noise?


----------

